# Caller ID



## gfretwell (Jul 9, 2016)

If you hook your phone line to the TiVo, does it have the ability to display the caller ID info on the TV (like Dish)


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

gfretwell said:


> If you hook your phone line to the TiVo, does it have the ability to display the caller ID info on the TV (like Dish)


No, and frankly I don't know why anyone would want that. Of course, we get probably a dozen robo calls a day do you know why I wouldn't want it.


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 9, 2016)

UCLABB said:


> No, and frankly I don't know why anyone would want that. Of course, we get probably a dozen robo calls a day do you know why I wouldn't want it.


That is exactly why I want it. My phone doesn't ring most of the time, Only one has a bell and I keep it turned way down. I keep the answering machine volume way down and if I see it is a weird number I just clear the pop up on the TV.
The telemarketers and robos usually hang up on the machine.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

gfretwell said:


> That is exactly why I want it. My phone doesn't ring most of the time, Only one has a bell and I keep it turned way down. I keep the answering machine volume way down and if I see it is a weird number I just clear the pop up on the TV.
> The telemarketers and robos usually hang up on the machine.


What's a phone line? And this "answering machine" thing?


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Or this:

https://www.amazon.com/CPR-Call-Blocker-Telemarketer-Solicitor/dp/B00JG02ZEY/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1472210668&sr=1-2&refinements=p_72%3A1248879011


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

gfretwell said:


> That is exactly why I want it. My phone doesn't ring most of the time, Only one has a bell and I keep it turned way down. I keep the answering machine volume way down and if I see it is a weird number I just clear the pop up on the TV.
> The telemarketers and robos usually hang up on the machine.


Get a telezapper, I still have one I a box somewhere. They were great wish there was a wireless version I could load onto my phones. Used to be illegal to telemarket/spam call a cell phone. GW Bush did away with that protection though.


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 9, 2016)

OK so the answer is no. TiVo has not figured this one out. Thanks


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Where would the phone line connect?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> Where would the phone line connect?


I have Comcast phone so the caller ID comes through the cable system, but I don't think TiVo would set up their hardware for just Comcast phone service. (It does work with Comcast cable boxes, I don't have any now but when I did I did not find it of any use, newer phones will call out who is calling if you want that)


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

PCurry57 said:


> Get a telescopes, I still have one I a box somewhere. They were great wish there was a wireless version I could load onto my phones. Used to be illegal to telemarket/spam call a cell phone. GW Bush did away with that protection though.


Not true. Cell phones also can be on the do not call list, but as we know, that means little.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DigitalDawn said:


> Or this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CPR-Call-Blocker-Telemarketer-Solicitor/dp/B00JG02ZEY/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1472210668&sr=1-2&refinements=p_72%3A1248879011


 only $80!!

I remember my first HD STB wih DirecTV in 2001 had caller ID. I hated how a number would pop up on screen whenever someone called. I turned that thing off right away. I have a phone by me and can see who's calling or I can use talking caller ID. Which also tells me who I get texts from with my cell phones.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

gfretwell said:


> OK so the answer is no. TiVo has not figured this one out. Thanks


LOL. Actually the answer is "no and why would we want TiVo to bother with this?"


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

gfretwell said:


> If you hook your phone line to the TiVo, does it have the ability to display the caller ID info on the TV (like Dish)





gfretwell said:


> OK so the answer is no. TiVo has not figured this one out. Thanks


Not to beat a dead horse, but how exactly where you going to "hook your phone line to the TiVo"? Duck Tape? Last TiVo with a modem/telephone connection was a TiVo HD.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

PCurry57 said:


> Get a telescopes, I still have one I a box somewhere. They were great wish there was a wireless version I could load onto my phones. Used to be illegal to telemarket/spam call a cell phone. GW Bush did away with that protection though.


Pretty sure it was Obama. D*mn Obama.



gfretwell said:


> OK so the answer is no. TiVo has not figured this one out. Thanks


Thanks for a slight chuckle. Yeah, TiVo hasn't "figured it out". I'm sure high on the list of things to "figure out" is Caller ID. Considering the only thing dropping faster than cable subscriptions is landline subscriptions, this is a super-high priority for the programming team.

Let's throw in anecdotal evidence. Neither of my kids, both in their 30s, have a landline. They and their spouses are 100% cell.

It's dead, Jim.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVos haven't had modems since the S3, so there is no where for the phone line to attach. They offered an external modem briefly for the Premiere units but those are not compatible with the Roamio or Bolt units. 

I wonder if there is a product that sits between the HDMI out of a device and the TV and can overlay the caller ID? Seems like that something a lot of people would buy, and I'm pretty sure the HDMI spec allows overlays even with HDCP content.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I have the call blocker that was in the link a few posts back. Seems to work really well for me. I like that it comes pre programed with know spam numbers and you can add numbers to it. You get the first ring, then it gets the caller ID number info and if the number is on it's list it blocks the call and you don't get a second ring.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Most good Panasonic phones have talking caller ID.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

foghorn2 said:


> Most good Panasonic phones have talking caller ID.


Yes and they have call blocker too. Trouble is, I fill up to the max of 25 in about two weeks then I have to erase them all and start over. I'm worn out on this and it is pushing me to just give up on the land line. But, my wife is sentimental about the number because we've had it so long.


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 9, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but how exactly where you going to "hook your phone line to the TiVo"? Duck Tape? Last TiVo with a modem/telephone connection was a TiVo HD.


OK My bad, I thought I saw a RJ11 on there. You are right this is internet only. Thanks.


----------



## tallmomof2 (May 3, 2014)

I use NoMoRobo which is free. Robo calls ring once then are disconnected. I keep the ringer turned low.

I also have Fios for everything and I have it setup so that when a call comes into my land line I get an email. The emails are so fast I often get them before the end of the first ring.

It doesn't solve the OP's question but this is how I handle Caller ID.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if there is a product that sits between the HDMI out of a device and the TV and can overlay the caller ID? Seems like that something a lot of people would buy, and I'm pretty sure the HDMI spec allows overlays even with HDCP content.


I haven't seen such a product, but overlays are definitely allowed. My relatively inexpensive Yamaha receiver, and my more expensive Marantz, which both sit between various HDMI sources and their respective TVs, will pop up menus, volume levels, etc. over the HDCP content image.

As an aside, it would cost receiver manufacturers very little to include such a circuit, although with the number of landlines diminishing by the day, it might be a waste.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

tallmomof2 said:


> I use NoMoRobo which is free. Robo calls ring once then are disconnected. I keep the ringer turned low.


WOW! The service is so popular for the fee-based VOIP+Cell that at $5/month they have a *waiting list*!

I use Ooma for VOIP, and they use NoMoRobo, plus the Ooma community blacklist (I love crowdsourced blacklists like that), and that has cut down my trash calls by about 95%.

What I would like to see is a law making it a federal offense for political robocallers to use rotating and random numbers for VOIP Caller ID spoofing to get around blacklists. I still get political robocalls from what are sometimes impossible numbers. A couple of well publicized $50K fines would stop that in a hurry.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> WOW! The service is so popular for the fee-based VOIP+Cell that at $5/month they have a *waiting list*!
> 
> I use Ooma for VOIP, and they use NoMoRobo, plus the Ooma community blacklist (I love crowdsourced blacklists like that), and that has cut down my trash calls by about 95%.
> 
> What I would like to see is a law making it a federal offense for political robocallers to use rotating and random numbers for VOIP Caller ID spoofing to get around blacklists. I still get political robocalls from what are sometimes impossible numbers. A couple of well publicized $50K fines would stop that in a hurry.


Yeah I'm very confident that POLITICIANS are going to pass a law against political robo calls. 😡 Why do you think political robo calls are exempt from restrictions now? If anything, they'd probably pass a law making it a federal offense for third parties blocking political calls.


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 9, 2016)

dougdingle said:


> I haven't seen such a product, but overlays are definitely allowed. My relatively inexpensive Yamaha receiver, and my more expensive Marantz, which both sit between various HDMI sources and their respective TVs, will pop up menus, volume levels, etc. over the HDCP content image.
> 
> As an aside, it would cost receiver manufacturers very little to include such a circuit, although with the number of landlines diminishing by the day, it might be a waste.


A Dish box does it and I am getting used to having it. 
I am sending Dish down the road.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

UCLABB said:


> Yes and they have call blocker too. Trouble is, I fill up to the max of 25 in about two weeks then I have to erase them all and start over. I'm worn out on this and it is pushing me to just give up on the land line. But, my wife is sentimental about the number because we've had it so long.


The newer panasonics now have 300 blocklist enties. Check frys or amazon. Frys will have refurbs on their promocofe deals often.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> Yes and they have call blocker too. Trouble is, I fill up to the max of 25 in about two weeks then I have to erase them all and start over. I'm worn out on this and it is pushing me to just give up on the land line. But, my wife is sentimental about the number because we've had it so long.


Most VOIP services will port your number. Time Warner and Ooma certainly will.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> Most VOIP services will port your number. Time Warner and Ooma certainly will.


Lol. I think my number is one of those a phone company won't give out again because it is on so many robo call lists. I didn't realize phone companies did this until I researched it a bit. As of a couple of years ago, they had suspended something like 200,000 numbers abandoned by customers because they really couldn't give them out again. Last thing I want is to get the robos on my cell phone using up my minutes.

As a result of seeing the post about Nomorobo in this thread, I set it up. Hasn't been long enough to tell whether it is getting the job done. But, I did some research and it sounds very promising.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

UCLABB said:


> Not true. Cell phones also can be on the do not call list, but as we know, that means little.


There is nothing untrue about my comment. I never said anything about the do-not-call list which BTW began and was a Texas only thing for several years before it was adopted nationally. The telezapper was still valuable during that time and there IS NOT A TELEZAPPER for mobile, it's not the same thing as the do-not-call list.

The telezapper worked by sending cit tones when you picked up the line that signaled the telemarketers automated dialing hardware / computer that the number was not in service. The dialing hardware dropped the line and their computer logged the number not in service do it wouldn't call again in the future. Even automated dialing time is valuable and services don't want to waste time dialing non-working numbers.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

gfretwell said:


> OK My bad, I thought I saw a RJ11 on there. You are right this is internet only. Thanks.


There is actually an optional USB phone line connector for Premiere, Roamio and Bolt that allows a TiVo to get guide data via dial-up where high-speed broadband wasn't available. Older series 2 TiVo's could be hacked and this was a feature you could add/turn on. It wasn't popular though seems your in a minority wanting this feature. TV makers used to include this in their high end TV's, they dropped it because it just wasn't popular, indeed far more people considered it a nuisance. I re-iterate get a teleszapper and/or there are cordless phones that will announce the caller ID info of a caller before you answer


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> WOW! The service is so popular for the fee-based VOIP+Cell that at $5/month they have a *waiting list*!
> 
> I use Ooma for VOIP, and they use NoMoRobo, plus the Ooma community blacklist (I love crowdsourced blacklists like that), and that has cut down my trash calls by about 95%.
> 
> What I would like to see is a law making it a federal offense for political robocallers to use rotating and random numbers for VOIP Caller ID spoofing to get around blacklists. I still get political robocalls from what are sometimes impossible numbers. A couple of well publicized $50K fines would stop that in a hurry.


Apparently you have no clue how political phone banks work today. While there are still call centers that do automated recorded message delivery. Most Democratic party phone banks are conducted at a home with a list provided by the party; people bring food, snacks and they're cell phone. As I said before the party provides the list of soft D's in battleground States. I have little doubt that republicans do something similar though from my experiences as a presiding election judge republicans are far less likely to volunteer and the quality of said volunteers is horrible. A Republican poll worker is far less likely to even know much less follow the actual law regarding voting procedures. Republican poll workers are more likely to provide you with BAD information regarding your polling location if your in the wrong place. I'm required to hire the alternate appointed by the Republican party and even they are often unprepared fur the duty. When I was first appointed I tried to accept recommendations form my alternate and hire 50/50, because of the consistent poor preparedness of Republican poll workers I quickly discontinued that practice. I'll hire the one I'm required by law to hire and give them the simplest job they can't muck up that's it. (And I won't be surprised when they mess up being a simple greeter.)


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

PCurry57 said:


> There is nothing untrue about my comment. I never said anything about the do-not-call list which BTW began and was a Texas only thing for several years before it was adopted nationally. The telezapper was still valuable during that time and there IS NOT A TELEZAPPER for mobile, it's not the same thing as the do-not-call list.
> 
> The telezapper worked by sending cit tones when you picked up the line that signaled the telemarketers automated dialing hardware / computer that the number was not in service. The dialing hardware dropped the line and their computer logged the number not in service do it wouldn't call again in the future. Even automated dialing time is valuable and services don't want to waste time dialing non-working numbers.


So did Bush outlaw that?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

PCurry57 said:


> Apparently you have no clue how political phone banks work today. While there are still call centers that do automated recorded message delivery. Most Democratic party phone banks are conducted at a home with a list provided by the party; people bring food, snacks and they're cell phone. As I said before the party provides the list of soft D's in battleground States. I have little doubt that republicans do something similar though from my experiences as a presiding election judge republicans are far less likely to volunteer and the quality of said volunteers is horrible. A Republican poll worker is far less likely to even know much less follow the actual law regarding voting procedures. Republican poll workers are more likely to provide you with BAD information regarding your polling location if your in the wrong place. I'm required to hire the alternate appointed by the Republican party and even they are often unprepared fur the duty. When I was first appointed I tried to accept recommendations form my alternate and hire 50/50, because of the consistent poor preparedness of Republican poll workers I quickly discontinued that practice. I'll hire the one I'm required by law to hire and give them the simplest job they can't muck up that's it. (And I won't be surprised when they mess up being a simple greeter.)


I live in California. No one bothers making political calls because the election results are pretty much a done deal before the voting starts these days. That's the one positive thing about living in a state with a dominant party- few if any political calls.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

UCLABB said:


> I live in California. No one bothers making political calls because the election results are pretty much a done deal before the voting starts these days. That's the one positive thing about living in a state with a dominant party- few if any political calls.


I live in California, and the local, state, and proposition people are *relentless *before an election.

I am aware (to respond to another post) that many 'volunteers' use their own cell phones to make calls. It's not those that concern me so much as the clearly spoofed caller ID numbers that pop up from political organizations. Random multi digit numbers, or numbers that are clearly non-existent (like those with the first of the seven digits being a "1") are being used.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Political calls are exempt from the Do No Call List and Robocall restrictions in the US.


----------



## sbillard (Sep 17, 2014)

UCLABB said:


> Yes and they have call blocker too. Trouble is, I fill up to the max of 25 in about two weeks then I have to erase them all and start over. I'm worn out on this and it is pushing me to just give up on the land line. But, my wife is sentimental about the number because we've had it so long.


See if you can use NoMoRobo. I think it works with most Cable based phone services. I have a Panasonic phone that lets me configure so that the first ring is silent. NoMoRobo picks up telemarketers on the first ring, so my house stays normally quiet. (Naturally, sometimes the TMs are ahead of the game and get past. Then the talking ID handles it for me.) Also have custom ring tones for anyone I want to talk to.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

sbillard said:


> See if you can use NoMoRobo. I think it works with most Cable based phone services. I have a Panasonic phone that lets me configure so that the first ring is silent. NoMoRobo picks up telemarketers on the first ring, so my house stays normally quiet. (Naturally, sometimes the TMs are ahead of the game and get past. Then the talking ID handles it for me.) Also have custom ring tones for anyone I want to talk to.


These people are just starting to break NoMoRobo as Rachel from credit card services got through today on my NoMoRobo land line phone using a CID of not available with 0 as the number.


----------

